# Back on it!!!



## Cyclemanc (Feb 10, 2019)

Hi All

First proper cycle commute into work this morning.

First time in almost 2 years!!!!

Can feel the old me coming back. 

Have a great day everyone, enjoy yourselves while I make cornflakes!! Hahaha


----------



## Pigeon (Feb 10, 2019)

Wow, well done you! I remember you were worried about hypos etc, but you obviously coped so that is brilliant. What's next? 

I did my worst ever 5k time yesterday (I blame hurricane Erik!) but it was still good to get out and do something active. Tomorrrow morning I'm going to go swimming before work, should set me up for the day!


----------



## Cyclemanc (Feb 10, 2019)

Pigeon said:


> Wow, well done you! I remember you were worried about hypos etc, but you obviously coped so that is brilliant. What's next?
> 
> I did my worst ever 5k time yesterday (I blame hurricane Erik!) but it was still good to get out and do something active. Tomorrrow morning I'm going to go swimming before work, should set me up for the day!



Thanks.  Almost got it bang on. Ended up with a hypo 15 mins after getting home this evening so added bit of fuel needed but hey I finally got back out on it. Lol. 

Enjoy your swim in


----------



## Matt Cycle (Feb 10, 2019)

Cyclemanc said:


> Hi All
> 
> First proper cycle commute into work this morning.
> 
> ...



Fantastic.  Well done. 



Cyclemanc said:


> Thanks.  Almost got it bang on. Ended up with a hypo 15 mins after getting home this evening so added bit of fuel needed but hey I finally got back out on it. Lol.
> 
> Enjoy your swim in



Always a bit of trial and error involved.  Just have a bowl of cornflakes before you set off back - although you're probably sick of the sight of them!


----------

